# New Halloween Mixes or Compilations?



## ZombieRobb (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone 
Have any of you found any good mixes or compilations this year? Usually, I find a bunch but this year I havent found anything. Even the 31 days of mixes guys didnt do anything this year.

Happy Haunting!
Robb


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I haven't seen much. Dan Augustine's Halloween Hits has a new one. Most of the blogs I used to visit don't make annual mixes anymore.


----------



## ZombieRobb (Sep 12, 2011)

I did get Dan's new one. I agree with you. Nobody posts anything any more...


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

What kinda mixes you looking for? Soundcloud has some good ones (RL Grime has a good series), but it sounds pretty House which isn't so much my cup of tea. There was another new Monster Mashup for 2016 (Return of the Living Monster Mashup). Reverend Frost still does mixes, but they're on mixcloud instead of for download. SAP has a Halloween mix this year (http://sapmusic.blogspot.com/). They're all good mixes with mostly oldies.


----------



## ZombieRobb (Sep 12, 2011)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> What kinda mixes you looking for? Soundcloud has some good ones (RL Grime has a good series), but it sounds pretty House which isn't so much my cup of tea. There was another new Monster Mashup for 2016 (Return of the Living Monster Mashup). Reverend Frost still does mixes, but they're on mixcloud instead of for download. SAP has a Halloween mix this year (http://sapmusic.blogspot.com/). They're all good mixes with mostly oldies.



Thanks! I forgot about SAP...Ill go get that one


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Spock has one, as well. http://spocksrecordround-up.blogspot.com/2016/10/ma-84-grin-and-scare-it.html


----------



## ZombieRobb (Sep 12, 2011)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> Spock has one, as well. http://spocksrecordround-up.blogspot.com/2016/10/ma-84-grin-and-scare-it.html


Awesome! Thanks


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Professor D also has a blog with Halloween mixes and interesting facts about the songs.

https://madscientistsmonstersbrideofthevampire.wordpress.com/


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

If you go exploring on the site below, several of the sites in the blogroll have mixes posted....I'm sorry that I can't remember which ones, but I do know that the one talkingcatblues mentioned is on there, as well as Dan Augustine's Halloween Hits site.....

http://countdowntohalloween.blogspot.com/

I haven't found a Kandy Koated Kackles mix for this year, and yep, the 31 Days of Halloween guys didn't put stuff up this year either.....kinda bummed....


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

NewRetroWave on Youtube posted a Halloween mix today, if you're into synthwave/retrowave like me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqvsNz2QMbI


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I think all these new creative mixes people do are fantastic. A lot of great styles out there.


----------



## Bobba (Jul 8, 2017)

Please feel free to forward any suggestions! 

I'm currently looking for some spooky sounds that can be used on replay for a big Halloween Event that I'm planning!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Y'all, I found a site with some awesome Halloween (and other) mixes.....well, awesome if you're into psychobilly, surf music, alternative, punk, etc. (which I totally am!)

http://liberulabarriguda.blogspot.com/

Happy Downloading!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Found these via Pumpkinrot's blog and don't remember seeing them posted here. 

https://bojospookymixtapes.bandcamp.com/


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

This was posted in a music blog I semi-regularly visit...these were posted last October in the blog's comments, but the links are still active....Just downloaded them today!

Enjoy!

I've made five volumes of Halloween musical terror this year. These are single file mixes with level-matching and cross-fades. Tracklists are available at the Soundcloud link.

A Living Nightmare (2017) Vol. 1 - Roots of Fear (50s)
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/user-772110754/a-living-nightmare-2017-vol-1-roots-of-fear-50s
Download: https://www.mediafire.com/file/8u1ufiaidpu7cjj/A Living Nightmare (2017) Vol. 1 - Roots of Fear.mp3
Alt download: https://www.mediafire.com/file/tlf8mcpvb8nu5f7/ALNV1ROF.zip
Zippyshare: http://www33.zippyshare.com/v/kvsr2yMy/file.html

A Living Nightmare (2017) Vol. 2 - Mods & Monsters
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/user-772110754/a-living-nightmare-2017-vol-2-mods-n-monsters-60s
Download: https://www.mediafire.com/file/ck4h...Nightmare (2017) Vol. 2 - Mods & Monsters.mp3

A Living Nightmare (2017) Vol. 3 - Heavy Evil
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/user-729403682/a-living-nightmare-2017-vol-3-heavy-evil
Download: https://www.mediafire.com/file/5bzo13rhzi1mnaa/A Living Nightmare (2017) Vol. 3 - Heavy Evil.mp3

A Living Nightmare (2017) Vol. 4 - Modern Terror
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/user-729403682/a-living-nightmare-2017-vol-4-modern-terror
Download: https://www.mediafire.com/file/luios49knyal6qh/A Living Nightmare (2017) Vol. 4 - Modern Terror.mp3

A Living Nightmare (2017) Vol. 5 - Dark Folk
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/user-729403682/a-living-nightmare-2017-mix-vol-5-dark-folk
Download: http://www.mediafire.com/file/yba418nygpp9149/A+Living+Nightmare+(2017)+Mix+Vol.+5+-+Dark+Folk.mp3


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the links, added to my huge Halloween playlist.
Note: Soundcloud link for Vol 5 no longer exists, mediafire link still working (as at 13/03/2018


----------



## GhostPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

Aquarium Drunkard, one of my favorite music blogs, puts together amazing vintage music playlists. The music is usually pretty eclectic— funk, jazz, punk, you name it, but all great. 

Here are a few good ones:

- 2016 Halloween Mixtape https://open.spotify.com/user/tedknaz/playlist/0oDuXa7p9zQw6kfHxExSdW?si=zl6SI8Yn
- 2017 Halloween Mixtape https://aquariumdrunkard.com/2017/10/27/siriusxmu-aquarium-drunkard-show-halloween-edition-8/
- The World of John Carpenter https://open.spotify.com/user/aquariumdrunkard/playlist/4NtcFMHmUeKE1u9T69ka3h?si=o1wzNQIZ
- Back from the Grave Revisited https://open.spotify.com/user/aquariumdrunkard/playlist/6LuyPTHRftZqufCRLJsD6e?si=1sVMfqSy


----------



## jmoss (Aug 10, 2018)

kmeyer1313 said:


> This was posted in a music blog I semi-regularly visit...these were posted last October in the blog's comments, but the links are still active....Just downloaded them today!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> ...


These are great! Thanks for posting. Do you have a cover for A Living Nightmare (2017) Mix Vol. 5 - Dark Folk? That one is missing.


----------



## jmvlg (Oct 9, 2015)

There's a great continuous mix included with this compilation: https://zonemusicltd.bandcamp.com/album/halloween

Did the job for me last year when sound-tracking my haunted house party.


----------



## AlexSum (Sep 23, 2015)

I tend to make my own playlists on YouTube. 

Lacrimosa is a good German Goth band for this. Some other songs that have that creepy vibe are:
Come to the Sabbath by Black Widow
Black Sabbath by Type O Negative
We're Going to Miss You by James

I'll have to check my playlist for others.


----------

